# desafortunadamente



## lazarus1907

Hola

El otro día Belén me dijo que la palabra "desafortunadamente" no existía en el diccionario. Lo cierto es que no se encuentra, pero la gente la usa con frecuencia. Me pregunto si es una omisión accidental, o que el diccionario no cubre todos los adverbios acabados en "-mente" (ej. desafortunado), o, en caso de no existir, ¿por qué es incorrecta?

Mi DRAE, que ya tiene unos años, no tiene la palabra "*desgraciadamente*", pero la última versión sí la tiene.



> La palabra "desafortunadamente" no está en el Diccionario.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



Como dato de interés, he encontrado la palabra en muchas novelas, pero todas traducidas del Inglés; ninguna de un escritor de habla nativa hasta ahora (lo cual no prueba nada, por supuesto).

Listo adverbios tomados del diccionario que comienzan con "des-" y acaban en "-mente":

desabridamente, desacatadamente, desacertadamente, desacomodadamente, desaconsejadamente, desacordadamente, desacostumbradamente, desadvertidamente, desafinadamente, desaforadamente, desagradablemente, desaguisadamente, desahogadamente, desahuciadamente, desairadamente, desaliñadamente, desalmadamente, desalumbradamente, desamoradamente, desapaciblemente, desapasionadamente, desapercebidamente, desapercibidamente, desapiadadamente, desapoderadamente, desaprensivamente, desarrebozadamente, desarregladamente, desaseadamente, desasosegadamente, desastradamente, desastrosamente, desatadamente, desatentadamente, desatentamente, desatinadamente, desautorizadamente, desaventuradamente, desbaratadamente, desbocadamente, descabelladamente, descabildadamente, descansadamente, descaradamente, descarnadamente, descobijadamente, descocadamente, descolladamente, descomedidamente, descompasadamente, descompuestamente, descomunalmente, desconcertadamente, desconfiadamente, desconocidamente, desconsideradamente, desconsoladamente, descoraznadamente, descorazonadamente, descortésmente, descosidamente, descreídamente, descuidadamente, desdeñosamente, desdichadamente, desdonadamente, deseablemente, desechadamente, desembarazadamente, desembargadamente, desenfadadamente, desengañadamente, desenmascaradamente, desentonadamente, desenvueltamente, desesperadamente, desfachatadamente, desfavorablemente, desfrenadamente, desgarradamente, desgraciadamente, deshonestamente, deshonradamente, deshonrosamente, desidiosamente, desigualmente, desinteresadamente, deslealmente, deslucidamente, desmañadamente, desmedidamente, desmesuradamente, desmoderadamente, desnudamente, desolladamente, desorbitadamente, desordenadamente, desorganizadamente, despachadamente, despavoridamente, despectivamente, despegadamente, despeñadamente, desperdiciadamente, despiadadamente, despiertamente, despilfarradamente, desplegadamente, despreciativamente, desprevenidamente, desproporcionadamente, desproveídamente, desregladamente, destentadamente, destructivamente, desunidamente, desusadamente, desvanecidamente, desvariadamente, desveladamente, desventajosamente, desventuradamente, desvergonzadamente


----------



## diegodbs

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Como dato de interés, he encontrado la palabra en muchas novelas, pero *todas traducidas del Inglés*; ninguna de un escritor de habla nativa hasta ahora (lo cual no prueba nada, por supuesto).


 
Yo creo que, en mi opinión, eso prueba mucho.


----------



## piquiqui

Comparto la opinión de Diegodbs; creo que "desafortunadamente" (que reconozco yo también he utilizado en más de una ocasión, pero coincidiendo con el inicio de mi estudio en inglés) no es una palabra española, más bien una traducción del inglés.


----------



## Monnik

¿Cómo decirlo entonces?  ¿Es realmente incorrecto convertir al adjetivo "desafortunado" en adverbio, como se hace con tantos otros?  Pregunto de manera legítima, sin afán de ir en contra de nadie... Me interesa.

Porque, casualmente, una acepción de "desafortunado" es "inoportuno", e "inoportunamente" sí aparece en el diccionario.

Mil gracias...


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Es una palabra que usa todo el mundo, si la buscas en Google salen casi 2 millones de coincidencias. Aunque no venga en el diccionario, el que se diga y salga en novelas (aun siendo traducciones) creo que demuestra que es correcta.


----------



## Monnik

_Ampliamente_...  Tampoco aparece... ¿es incorrecta entonces?  Algo me dice que no...  El que "no aparezca en el diccionario" no creo necesariamente (esa sí aparece, la busqué) que la palabra sea incorrecta... Se imaginan si todas las modalidades de cada palabra aparecieran en el diccionario?  No sé... y miren que soy de las de "al pie de la letra", pero, vuelvo a lo mismo, algo me dice que no es incorrecto.


----------



## lazarus1907

"Ampliamente" no aparece en el DRAE, pero sí en el María Moliner.

Esta palabra la han usado, entre otros, Becquer, Galdós y Ortega y Gasset.

No me extrañaría que lo de "desafortunadamente" lo hayamos empezado a usar por influencia del Inglés, ya que lo que más se usaba antes (creo yo), es "desgraciadamente", o "por desgracia".

Pero de nuevo, ¿es posible que no todos los adverbios formados con adjetivos acabados en -mente estén incluidos?


----------



## Angielily

Buscando en los diccionarios podemos encontrar desgraciadamente o desdichadamente que son las palabras admitidas por la academia pero como han comentado desafortunadamente es una palabra que se ha creado por la influencia del ingles.


----------



## lazarus1907

Angielily said:
			
		

> Buscando en los diccionarios podemos encontrar desgraciadamente o desdichadamente que son las palabras admitidas por la academia pero como han comentado desafortunadamente es una palabra que se ha creado por la influencia del ingles.



¿Y "ampliamente"?


----------



## Jellby

A mí me parece que "desafortunadamente" es una palabra perfectamente válida en español. Significa lo que tiene que significar, está creada de acuerdo a las normas... Puede ser que empezara a usarse por influencia del inglés, pero no creo que sea anglicismo y debería figurar en el diccionario sin ningún tipo de reparos.

¡Caray! Resulta que "infortunadamente" sí que está en el DRAE, y eso sí que me parece un anglicismo... además "infortunado" remite a "desafortunado".


----------



## ayaram7700

Hola a todos, hoy es domingo y estoy trabajando, mi compañia hace impuestos aqui en USA. Aqui va mi modesta opinion: 

Desgraciadamente, el que una palabra se use constantemente, no la convierte en correcta y eso me recuerda  cuando yo le decia a mi papa "todas mis compañeras llegan atrasadas, todo el tiempo" y el me contestaba: "Eso no convierte el atraso en algo correcto". Yo francamente -aunque suene algo "nazi"- siempre he estado por mantener nuestro idioma lo mas limpio posible y  si todos vamos eliminando esas palabras o expresiones de nuestra vida  diaria cuando  hablamos o escribimos,  corregimos a nuestros hijos y en general nos preocupamos de no adoptar lo que nos parece que no pertenece al español, entre todos vamos a lograrlo. Hace unos dias fui a un seminario de gramatica para negocios y me gusto mucho lo que dijo la panelista: "NO es como te suena, es la regla, el diccionario, el tratado de gramatica". "HECHOS, NO OPINIONES" 
y si,  suena un poco nazi, pero al final eso es lo que nos distingue cuando usamos correctamente nuestro idioma. Ademas aqui la influencia de los malos usos es tremenda y cuesta mantenerse hablando "bien". 

Gracias y hasta pronto


----------



## Angielily

hasta donde yo entiendo ampliamente es un adverbio que se forma del adjetivo amplio y el morfema -mente


----------



## gato2

Pero si la palabra "fortuna" existe y es correcta no entiendo que digais que "desafortunadamente" es un anglicismo. Yo no entiendo mucho de estas cosas pero no le veo la incorreccion en ninguna parte.


----------



## lazarus1907

No es sólo ya la palabra "fortuna"; la palabra "desafortunado" existe como tal.


----------



## lazarus1907

Angielily said:
			
		

> hasta donde yo entiendo ampliamente es un adverbio que se forma del adjetivo amplio y el morfema -mente



Sí, pero este adverbio no figura en el DRAE, al igual que desafortunadamente. ¿Por qué?

P.S.- "desafortunado" sí existe, y si le pones -mente...


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

No veo por qué "desafortunadamente" es un anglicismo. Acaso "afortunadamente" es un anglicismo??? Y eso sí sale en el diccionario. Si hay afortunadamente y la palabra desafortunado existe, entonces... "desafortunadamente" no veo que sea un anglicismo.

Y estoy de acuerdo con Jellyby, infortunadamente sí que suena a anglicismo jeje!


----------



## Angielily

espero que este sitio ayude

http://amnesia.eljuego.free.fr/Fichas_gramatica/FG_prefijosnegativos.htm


----------



## belén

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> El otro día Belén me dijo que la palabra "desafortunadamente" no existía en el diccionario.



Belén te dijo que un forero le había dicho que no existía. Lo digo porque el otro forero está participando en este hilo y no quiero que piense que estoy pisándole.

Por cierto, gracias por abrir este hilo 

Belén


----------



## SpiceMan

desgraciadamente -> por desgracia
afortunadamente -> por fortuna
desafortunadamente -> por falta de fortuna

No veo que signifiquen lo mismo desafortunadamente y desgraciadamente. Y tildarlo de anglicismo me parece absurdo. Es una palabra que sale naturalmente.

*desafortunado**, da**.*


* 1.* adj. Sin fortuna.
* 2.* adj. Desacertado, inoportuno.

*fortuna**.*
 (Del lat. _Fortūna_)._Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_¿Tal vez desafortunado es un anglicismo y viene de unfortunate? 
¿Decir que una persona es abrazable es un anglicismo proveniente del inglés huggable?


----------



## Cecilio

Hola a todos. Yo creo que la palabra "desafortunadamente" es perfectamente correcta en castellano, pero en realidad se utiliza muy poco. No parece que una palabra tan larga como esta (de 8 sílabas) tenga muchas opciones  de desbancar a otras expresiones más cómodas para el hablante ("por desgracia", "desgraciadamente"). Recordemos que el equivalente inglés ("unfortunately") tiene solo 5 sílabas. Y también creo que en muchas ocasiones, la aparición de las palabras "desafortunadamente"/"afortunadamente" se debe a traducciones del inglés poco afortunadas.


----------



## Jellby

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> ¿Tal vez desafortunado es un anglicismo y viene de unfortunate?



Lo que es un anglicismo (o lo parece) es "infortunado", que en el DRAE viene como sinónimo de "desafortunado", aunque dice que viene del latín. Y además, "infortunadamente" también viene en el DRAE, pero no "desafortunadamente".

Pero todo esto ya lo he dicho


----------



## Dandee

ayaram7700 said:
			
		

> Hola a todos, hoy es domingo y estoy trabajando, mi compañia hace impuestos aqui en USA. Aqui va mi modesta opinion:
> 
> Desgraciadamente, el que una palabra se use constantemente, no la convierte en correcta y eso me recuerda cuando yo le decia a mi papa "todas mis compañeras llegan atrasadas, todo el tiempo" y el me contestaba: "Eso no convierte el atraso en algo correcto". Yo francamente -aunque suene algo "nazi"- siempre he estado por mantener nuestro idioma lo mas limpio posible y si todos vamos eliminando esas palabras o expresiones de nuestra vida diaria cuando hablamos o escribimos, corregimos a nuestros hijos y en general nos preocupamos de no adoptar lo que nos parece que no pertenece al español, entre todos vamos a lograrlo. Hace unos dias fui a un seminario de gramatica para negocios y me gusto mucho lo que dijo la panelista: "NO es como te suena, es la regla, el diccionario, el tratado de gramatica". "HECHOS, NO OPINIONES"
> y si, suena un poco nazi, pero al final eso es lo que nos distingue cuando usamos correctamente nuestro idioma. Ademas aqui la influencia de los malos usos es tremenda y cuesta mantenerse hablando "bien".
> 
> Gracias y hasta pronto


 
Creo que los idiomas son simplemente una herramienta para la comunicación. Como toda lengua viva el español debe necesariamente evolucionar para mantenerse como una herramienta útil y adaptada a las necesidades de hoy. Por la misma dinámica de la evolución las reglas del idioma deben ajustarse a las necesidades caso contrario se produciría un estancamiento que atentaría contra una comunicación adecuada. Creo que en idiomas (como en el uso de cualquier herramienta) lo correcto es lo necesario y lo que no existe se inventa. Hablar bien es saber, poder y lograr hacer entender con el lenguaje lo que se quiere con la máxima exactitud posible.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## tatius

Muy buenas, estoy completamente de acuerdo con Cecilio. Es más, pondría mi mano en el fuego de que una traducción poco afotunada es la culpable del origen de este hilo.

Aunque perfectamente (casi escribo perfectablemente...) comprensible y por lo tanto utilizable, "desafortunadamente" es incómoda de pronunciar, larga, y no rellena ningún hueco en el español ya que existen "desgraciadamente" "lamentablemente" "por desgracia" etc. Así que no veo ninguna razón, hoy por hoy y a no ser que su uso se extienda, para que tenga que aceptarse en el diccionario de la RAE.


----------



## alvarezp

Angielily said:
			
		

> espero que este sitio ayude
> 
> http://amnesia.eljuego.free.fr/Fichas_gramatica/FG_prefijosnegativos.htm



Quiero citar la siguiente frase de esta página, para mi siguiente comentario: "Los adjetivos que empiezan por l- usan el prefijo i-, y los que comienzan por r- utilizan ir-:" 

Al leer esa frase en la página mencionada, página perdió toda credibilidad para mí.

Digo, tan fácil que es el español y decir "usa i-" y punto. Este tipo de enseñanzas son las que degeneran el idioma.



			
				ayaram7700 said:
			
		

> Desgraciadamente, el que una palabra se use constantemente, no la convierte en correcta <cortado para brevedad>


Y mi comentario va precisamen en esta dirección, pero en sentido opuesto: Ayaram7700 está en contra de que un idioma evolucione y no estoy de acuerdo.

Creo que es distinto "evolución" que "degeneración". Para mi modo de verlo, el error de la página de arriba es pro degeneración, pero introducir la palabra "desafortunadamente" es pro evolución.


----------



## ayaram7700

alvarezp said:
			
		

> Quiero citar la siguiente frase de esta página, para mi siguiente comentario: "Los adjetivos que empiezan por l- usan el prefijo i-, y los que comienzan por r- utilizan ir-:"
> 
> Al leer esa frase en la página mencionada, página perdió toda credibilidad para mí.
> 
> Digo, tan fácil que es el español y decir "usa i-" y punto. Este tipo de enseñanzas son las que degeneran el idioma.
> 
> 
> Y mi comentario va precisamen en esta dirección, pero en sentido opuesto: Ayaram7700 está en contra de que un idioma evolucione y no estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Creo que es distinto "evolución" que "degeneración". Para mi modo de verlo, el error de la página de arriba es pro degeneración, pero introducir la palabra "desafortunadamente" es pro evolución.


 

No estoy en contra de la evolucion, o como crees que digo television, camara digital, correo electronico? Es necesario que el idioma se adapte a las necesidades de quienes lo usan, pero no estoy de acuerdo en usar palabras que no existen y "*desafortunadamente" *no llena ninguna necesidad urgente; podemos decir por desgracia, lamentablemente, o cualquier otra expresion que refleje nuestro sentir, realmente, para que quieres usar una palabra que no existe? No veo que esa palabra sea un genial aporte a nuestro idioma, francamente, me da lo mismo, pero si no existe, me apego a las reglas y no la uso. Quien sabe el dia de mañana la Real Academia cumpla tu sueño y la incorpore? Pero en todo caso, usemos lo que en realidad tenemos y hagamos que nuestro vocabulario sea cada dia mas rico con la exuberancia de nuestro maravilloso Español.

Aunque no comparta algunas opinioes, este hilo ha sido muy enriquecedor.

Gracias a todos,

ayaram7700


----------



## diegodbs

ayaram7700 said:
			
		

> No estoy en contra de la evolucion, o como crees que digo television, camara digital, correo electronico? Es necesario que el idioma se adapte a las necesidades de quienes lo usan, pero no estoy de acuerdo en usar palabras que no existen y "*desafortunadamente" *no llena ninguna necesidad urgente; podemos decir por desgracia, lamentablemente, o cualquier otra expresion que refleje nuestro sentir, realmente, para que quieres usar una palabra que no existe? No veo que esa palabra sea un genial aporte a nuestro idioma, francamente, me da lo mismo, pero si no existe, me apego a las reglas y no la uso. Quien sabe el dia de mañana la Real Academia cumpla tu sueño y la incorpore? Pero en todo caso, usemos lo que en realidad tenemos y hagamos que nuestro vocabulario sea cada dia mas rico con la exuberancia de nuestro maravilloso Español.
> 
> Aunque no comparta algunas opinioes, este hilo ha sido muy enriquecedor.
> 
> Gracias a todos,
> 
> ayaram7700


No creo que Ayaram esté en contra de que el idioma evolucione, yo tampoco. Pero me molesta que malas traducciones de libros, películas o series de televisión impongan un vocabulario absurdo o innecesario.
Hace algunos años, en una serie de televisión doblada al castellano, alguien leía el Cantar de los Cantares de Salomón, y tradujeron la frase "tus pechos son como dos cervatillos gemelos" de la siguiente manera:
"tus pechos son como dos faunos gemelos". Confundieron la palabra "fawn" en inglés con "faun".
¿Es estar en contra de la evolución el idioma considerar que fauno no es sinónimo de cervatillo en español? ¿Adoptamos fauno como otra manera de llamar a los cervatillos porque a un traductor le pareció bien hacerlo así?


----------



## tatius

alvarezp said:
			
		

> Quiero citar la siguiente frase de esta página, para mi siguiente comentario: "Los adjetivos que empiezan por l- usan el prefijo i-, y los que comienzan por r- utilizan ir-:"
> 
> Al leer esa frase en la página mencionada, página perdió toda credibilidad para mí.
> 
> Digo, tan fácil que es el español y decir "usa i-" y punto. Este tipo de enseñanzas son las que degeneran el idioma.
> 
> 
> Y mi comentario va precisamen en esta dirección, pero en sentido opuesto: Ayaram7700 está en contra de que un idioma evolucione y no estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Creo que es distinto "evolución" que "degeneración". Para mi modo de verlo, el error de la página de arriba es pro degeneración, pero introducir la palabra "desafortunadamente" es pro evolución.



Sinceramente, no veo ningún "error" en la página que mencionas (es ilógico y no inlógico ni imlógico, iletrado y no inletrado ni imletrado), simplemente describe una realidad evidente pero sin detenerse en los fenómenos históricos que han producido dicha realidad.

Bajo mi punto de vista, además, cualquier evolución es una degeneración: "obscuro, psicólogo, septiembre" son unos poquísimos ejemplos de palabras cuya degeneración fonética reciente ha llevado a una evolución (o degeneración) gráfica "oscuro, sicólogo, setiembre". La evolución va de la mano de la degeneración: nosotros destrozamos la lengua y la RAE la "limpia, fija y da esplendor" (es su lema, lo juro).


----------



## typistemilio

Creo que las palabras de ayaram7700 tienen su razón dentro de su contexto. Si estás en una reunión de negocios con gente de toda Latinoamérica, obviamente tienes que procurar usar un español lo más neutro posible. Hablando de negocios, literatura que trasciende fronteras y demás, es obvio que para que puedas darte a entender debes atenerte a las normas establecidas, tener siempre como amigo fiel a San DRAE y ser lo más correcto posible. Sin embargo, para mí, lo hermoso del lenguajes es justamente su gran capacidad para transformarse, reinventarse, adaptarse y acoplarse a las más variadas circunstancias. Creo sinceramente que no hay dos personas que hablen el mismo español. Además de las variedades locales (dialectos) del español que puedes toparte entre países, entre estados de un mismo país e incluso a veces de una cuadra a otra de tu casa, tú mismo te vas inventando un argot propio, que se va moldeando por tu entorno, que se enriquece con la participación de quienes están a tu alrededor, que se convierte en algo único e irrepetible. Desde esta perspectiva, para mí, el lenguaje no puede ser algo "limpio", "puro" o "inmancillable". Es dinámico, vivo, casi con vida propia. El trabajo de las academias de lenguas es, por decirlo así, captar su esencia, delimitar algunas normas que ayuden a conservar un grado de homogeneidad, pero querer circunscribir la lengua a las normas escritas y las palabras de un diccionario sería quitarle su alma, su sustancia.

Por eso me quedo con el desafortunadamente. No me preocupa que no aparezca en el diccionario, se que la gente a mi alrededor con quienes uso esa expresión comprenden lo que quiero decir al usarlo, y mi trabajo no consiste en hacer versos o dar clases de español ni nada parecido... es parte de MI vocabulario, y estoy seguro que si no ahora algún día tendrá acogida en San DRAE.

¡Saludillos!


----------



## jmx

diegodbs said:
			
		

> ¿Es estar en contra de la evolución el idioma considerar que fauno no es sinónimo de cervatillo en español? ¿Adoptamos fauno como otra manera de llamar a los cervatillos porque a un traductor le pareció bien hacerlo así?


No hay que confundir un error esporádico con un uso habitual. Para que una palabra, expresión, etc. se puedan considerar parte de la lengua, es razonable pedir :

- que los use un grupo de gente (aldea, gremio...) y no solo un individuo aislado.
- que se usen se manera coherente y sistemática, y no de manera esporádica y sin ninguna coherencia.

Luego ya vienen los criterios estéticos de todo tipo, pero por definición los criterios estéticos son personales y subjetivos, cada cual tendrá el suyo.


----------



## diegodbs

jmartins said:
			
		

> No hay que confundir un error esporádico con un uso habitual. Para que una palabra, expresión, etc. se puedan considerar parte de la lengua, es razonable pedir :
> 
> - que los use un grupo de gente (aldea, gremio...) y no solo un individuo aislado.
> - que se usen se manera coherente y sistemática, y no de manera esporádica y sin ninguna coherencia.
> 
> Luego ya vienen los criterios estéticos de todo tipo, pero por definición los criterios estéticos son personales y subjetivos, cada cual tendrá el suyo.


 
Ya sé que no hay que confundir un error esporádico con un uso habitual; estaba poniendo un ejemplo extremo.
Pero seguro que la palabra "desafortunadamente" tuvo un origen bastante parecido. No lo puedo saber, claro, pero....


----------



## jmx

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Ya sé que no hay que confundir un error esporádico con un uso habitual; estaba poniendo un ejemplo extremo.
> Pero seguro que la palabra "desafortunadamente" tuvo un origen bastante parecido. No lo puedo saber, claro, pero....


Sin ningún ánimo de ser sarcástico, no solo "desafortunadamente", sino todas y cada una de las palabras del castellano, y de cualquier otra lengua, fueron en algún momento de la historia un error que pervivió y se impuso. Si no, hablaríamos igual que Cicerón, en latín. Y por supuesto el latín no es sino la corrupción de alguna lengua anterior.

Ahora planteo otro punto de vista sobre "desafortunadamente". Las siguientes palabras no las he oído en mi vida, ni aparecen en el DRAE :

gordamente
blancamente
rapadamente
húmedamente
...

Si un poeta, o cualquier escritor, las usa para intentar dar una cierta sonoridad o calidad a una frase ¿ Se podría decir que está destrozando el lenguaje ? Yo más bien diría que está usando las reglas de generación de palabras del castellano, que son tanto o más importantes y características del idioma que el propio inventario de palabras.


----------



## SpiceMan

Veo que para muchos si un término no está en el DRAE es un barbarismo. Qué bárbaro.

Intenté buscar *desesperadamente* otro ejemplo además de *desafortunadamente* que no esté en el DRAE. Después de sudar *asquerosamente* encontré algunos ejemplos. Este texto no intenta atacar a nadie, tuve que pensar bastante para intentar usar estas palabras. Por favor tomenlo *risueñamente*. Espero no haber hablado *hirientemente*.

Ninguna de las palabras marcadas están en el DRAE, aunque dudo que en mi vida use hirientemente o risueñamente, no las considero menos castellanas que a otras palabras. Asquerosamente y desesperadamente son muy comunes, en mi opinión.

Otra acotación:
*afortunadamente**.*


* 1.* adv. m. Por fortuna, felizmente.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_O sea que desafortunadamente sería "infelizmente", no "desgraciadamente".


----------



## ayaram7700

Hola a todos, encontre que en el DRAE si existe la palabra *"infortunio"* e *"infortunadamente*" y si les gusta, ahi esta...

Un saludo a todos,

ayaram7700


----------



## diegodbs

jmartins said:
			
		

> Sin ningún ánimo de ser sarcástico, no solo "desafortunadamente", sino todas y cada una de las palabras del castellano, y de cualquier otra lengua, fueron en algún momento de la historia un error que pervivió y se impuso. Si no, hablaríamos igual que Cicerón, en latín. Y por supuesto el latín no es sino la corrupción de alguna lengua anterior.
> 
> Ahora planteo otro punto de vista sobre "desafortunadamente". Las siguientes palabras no las he oído en mi vida, ni aparecen en el DRAE :
> 
> gordamente
> blancamente
> rapadamente
> húmedamente
> ...
> 
> Si un poeta, o cualquier escritor, las usa para intentar dar una cierta sonoridad o calidad a una frase ¿ Se podría decir que está destrozando el lenguaje ? Yo más bien diría que está usando las reglas de generación de palabras del castellano, que son tanto o más importantes y características del idioma que el propio inventario de palabras.


Nada que objetar.


----------



## ayaram7700

Ja ja Me hiciste recordar al Chavo del Ocho:

(Tambien sin ningun animo que no sea reirme un poco)

"En el dia de tu santo vengo
a saludarte alegremente
a cantarte Las Mañanitas
y a felicitartemente"

Saludos 

ayaram7700


----------



## tallent_e

Monnik said:


> ¿Cómo decirlo entonces? ¿Es realmente incorrecto convertir al adjetivo "desafortunado" en adverbio, como se hace con tantos otros? Pregunto de manera legítima, sin afán de ir en contra de nadie... Me interesa.
> 
> Porque, casualmente, una acepción de "desafortunado" es "inoportuno", e "inoportunamente" sí aparece en el diccionario.
> 
> Mil gracias...


 

yo vívo en España. Acá la gente dice "desafortunadamente" .
tambíen eso se puede decír "por desgracia" .


----------



## garcono

Veamos,no todas las palabras del español están en el diccionario.
Existen unas normas de formación de adverbios,es como la formación de diminutivos o la formación de palabras compuestas,son palabras válidas en castellano,español o como quieran llamarlo.

Por cierto si uno no sabe la respuesta a una duda no debería contestar o al menos expresar que se trata de una opinión.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Quizá sean muy fuertes mis aseveraciones y luego me salga el tiro por la culata; pero a mí no me parece absurdo, me parece escandaloso y rídiculo que se considere siquiera la incorreción de la palabra. Pero bueno, hasta cierto punto es de entenderse, la mayoría de los que la tachan de anglicismo son españoles; ¡y claro!, como todo lo que no se usa en España pero sí en algún país americano, de seguro llegó a este último por influencia de Estados Unidos y el inglés; pues eso, que sí es un anglicisimo. Esto a pesar de que el registro más antiguo en la base de datos de la RAE es un texto español de 1852 y que desde entonces hay un sinfín de documentos que contienen la palabra en textos publicados en ambos lados del Atlántico. Nuevamente, esto se entiende, cuanto y más si nos ponemos a pensar en la cantidad estratosférica de novelas que se traducían en aquel entonces del inglés al español y de lo laxos que eran en sus grámaticas los traductores.


----------



## elprofe

¿Pero que me estás contando...? Desafortunadamente también se usa en España.
Y no me parece normal decir :" _Quizá luego me salga el tiro por la culata pero a mí me parece rídiculo..._" 
Acusas y tal del modo que te da la gana pero claro, como pones "_Quizá sean muy fuertes mis aseveraciones y luego me salga el tiro por la culata" _ya como que luego te puedes defender con esa frase no?

Por cierto, no sé si es correcta o no, ya que ni he estudiado Filológía castellana ni sé hasta qué punto las palabras que no aparecen en el diccionario dejan de ser correctas. Pero he de decir que yo la usaría sin ningún problema.


----------



## ManPaisa

Afortunada o desafortunadamente, ese término no va a desaparecer pronto del castellano, o por lo menos de mi versión del mismo. 

Por aquí se usa a diario, sin ningún pudor, desde que tengo uso de razón. 

Tampoco entiendo cómo pueden pensar que es anglicismo. ¿Acaso en inglés se dice _disfortunately_?


----------



## mirx

elprofe said:


> Acusas y tal del modo que te da la gana pero claro, como pones "_Quizá sean muy fuertes mis aseveraciones y luego me salga el tiro por la culata" _ya como que luego te puedes defender con esa frase no?


 
Por supuesto, hombre precavido vale por dos. Aparte ni te imaginas cómo se las gastan en estos foros.

Y otra cosilla, yo nunca dije que no se usara en España, por el contrario remarqué que muchos de los textos en el banco de datos de la RAE son, precisamente, españoles.


----------



## elprofe

La verdad es que piensas muy bien lo que escribes, te felicito 
Va con un poco de ironía pero a su vez, con un poco de admiración


----------



## kalev

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​Buenas, Estoy aprendiendo castellano. Yo busco un sinónimo de desafortunadamente que es mas común en una conversación si existe gracias.



*Fusión de Hilos*
*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Desgraciadamente?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Sí, *desgraciadamente* es correcto.

*Infortunadamente*.
*Lamentablemente*.

Podrían servir también.


----------



## kalev

Ok, gracias!


----------



## ErOtto

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Desgraciadamente?


 
Si, Oldy, se suelen _usar_ como sinónimos (aunque yo personalmente no lo vea así).

Pueder verlo en este hilo. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Oldy Nuts

ErOtto said:


> Si, Oldy, se suelen _usar_ como sinónimos (aunque yo personalmente no lo vea así).
> 
> Pueder verlo en este hilo.
> Saludos
> Er


 
Por eso usé los signos de interrogación, ya que para mí no significan lo mismo, aunque parece que para la RAE sí.


----------



## Pinairun

He borrado mi _post _anterior en el que daba como respuesta "desgraciadamente" y "por desgracia". 
"Fortuna" también tiene el significado, un poco antiguo, de desgracia, adversidad, infortunio.
Quizá sea debido a esto que "desafortunadamente" conserve -en el uso del lenguaje-  ese sentido de _desgracia, desgraciadamente._

Pero, teniendo en cuenta la acepción que el DRAE da en segundo lugar para "desafortunado", creo que el sinónimo apropiado en la actualidad sería "inoportunamente".

Su intervención en el acto fue desafortunada = Intervino desafortunadamente.
Su intervención en el acto fue inoportuna = Intervino inoportunamente.

No sé si mi aportación será también desafortunada.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Probablemente, las sutilezas en que hemos entrado sobrepasen con creces lo que quiere y es capaz de captar alguien que está "aprendiendo castellano", como claramente revela su redacción.


----------



## AgosSortus

1. Desafortunadamente cumple las reglas de construcción de las palabras independientemente de si está o no en el DRAE, ahora, que su uso sea adecuado es muy cuestionable ya que palabras como "infortunadamente", o "desgraciadamente" son más simples y entendibles.

2. Para los que dicen que el anglicismo es "infortunadamente" les recuerdo que el prefijo "Un-" en inglés NO es el equivalente de "In-, I-" en el español; verbigracia Undo significa Deshacer, Unfurl significa Desplegar, entre muchas otras, por lo que si alguien encuentra Unfortunately en un escrito, la manera más usual de traducirlo sería "Desafortunadamente".

En mi arrogante opinión, ambas palabras son correctas y ninguna es un anglicismo, aunque es más fácil utilizar la palabra "Infortunadamente" a tener una construcción gramatical tan larga como "des-a-fortun-ada-mente"


----------



## tatius

Muy buenas:

Me opongo de forma totalmente personal, irracional y ferviente al uso de "infortunadamente".

_Pepa, infortunadamente perdí tus llaves._
_Infortunadamente, Haití ha desaparecido de las noticias_.

No hay por dónde cogerlo... y me parece incluso cruel mencionárselo a un estudiante de español.

De acuerdo con los usos y costumbres del español actual (CREA), con diferencia, los usos más comunes son: 

- en los primeros puestos: "lamentablemente" y "desgraciadamente" con miles de usos
- seguido de "desafortunadamente" con cientos
- y a mucha distancia "infortunadamente" (apenas 40 casos).

Perdonad mi infortunado fervor.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Tanto "infortunio" como "infortunadamente" están en el DRAE.


----------



## tatius

Lo sé, Oldy Nuts. Pero el DRAE es un diccionario y la pregunta de kalev matizaba:

"Yo busco un sinónimo de desafortunadamente que es mas común en una conversación si existe gracias."

Por lo que infortunadamente no parece lo más adecuado.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Mi comentario era en respuesta a esta afirmación tuya:



> Me opongo de forma totalmente personal, irracional y ferviente al uso de "infortunadamente".


----------



## borncorp

"Desafortunadamente" es una palabra valida. Ahi les va:


----------



## elchinitovaliente

borncorp said:


> "Desafortunadamente" es una palabra valida. Ahi les va:
> 
> View attachment 13455




Es muy convincente tu aporte de verdad, jeje.


----------



## DiegoSnip

Gracias, eso me llevó a buscar en el twitter de la RAE y encontré lo siguiente:

"El DRAE no recoge todos los derivados correctamente  por economía de espacio, en especial los adv. en -mente."
"La RAE no ha dicho que «desafortunadamente» esté mal. Es un derivado bien formado del adjetivo desafortunado."

"Ambos advs. son correctos, aunque por razones prácticas el DRAE no puede albergar" (haciendo referencia a "infortunadamente" y "desafortunadamente".


----------



## namename

Desafortunadamente es una palabra que viene del adjetivo desafortunado añadiéndole el sufijo "mente". La palabra no existe como tal en el diccionario de la RAE, pero eso no quiere decir que no sea válida. Digamos que esos términos, para ahorrar espacio, no están incluidos en el diccionario, como por ejemplo adverbios terminados en "mente", diminutivos, plural, etc. 

La palabra desafortunadamente está bien escrita y es correcta.


----------

